# Σπανακόπιτα με Jif και γεμιστά με Palmolive



## Lina (Jun 27, 2009)

Εγώ γέλασα πολύ με αυτό.

Να προσθέσω στη λίστα το επίσης πραγματικό:

Γιαγιά έφτιαξε το γάλα του μωρού με κιτρικό οξύ αντί για γάλα-σκόνη. (Ευτυχώς το μωρό αρνήθηκε να το πιει.)

Προσωπικά, πέρα από το αλάτι αντί για ζάχαρη στον καφέ δεν έχω πάει.


----------



## crystal (Jun 27, 2009)

Και έρχομαι να ρωτήσω: δηλαδή αυτός ο κόσμος είχε το άκουα φόρτε δίπλα στο λεμόνι, το γύψο δίπλα στο αλεύρι, το λίπασμα και το Gramoxon μες στην κουζίνα; 



> Ενήλικας σκεφτόταν να δώσει τέλος στη ζωή του με υδράργυρο θερμομέτρου και τηλεφώνησε στο Κέντρο για να ρωτήσει πόσα θερμόμετρα έπρεπε να πάρει...




Άμα είναι να το κάνεις, κάντο σωστά.


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2009)

crystal said:


> Και έρχομαι να ρωτήσω: δηλαδή αυτός ο κόσμος είχε το άκουα φόρτε δίπλα στο λεμόνι, το γύψο δίπλα στο αλεύρι, το λίπασμα και το Gramoxon μες στην κουζίνα; [...]


 
Όταν πρωτοήρθε η μακαρίτισσα η γιαγιά μου να μείνει μαζί μας (όταν πέθανε ο παππούς στα 98 του), χωρίς να της το πει κανείς, βάλθηκε να τηγανίσει τα ψάρια που είχε καθαρίσει η μάνα μου το πρωί. Επειδή δεν ήξερε τα κατατόπια της κουζίνας, δεν έβρισκε το αλεύρι. Σκαλίζοντας τα ντουλάπια, βρήκε κάτω από τον νεροχύτη μια χάρτινη σακούλα με μια λευκή πούδρα που είχε ξεμείνει εκεί από ένα μερεμέτι της προηγούμενης μέρας. Και όταν καθίσαμε ανυποψίαστοι να φάμε τα ψάρια, ο αδελφός μου (γνωστός πειναλέων που δοκίμαζε πρώτος το φαγητό) παρατήρησε ότι η κρούστα ήταν πολύ σκληρή... 
Ε βέβαια, ο γύψος δεν τρώγεται με τίποτα! 
Από τότε, η γιαγιά δεν ξαναμαγείρεψε χωρίς (διακριτική) επιτήρηση.


----------



## Bear (Jun 27, 2009)

daeman said:


> Ε βέβαια, ο γύψος δεν τρώγεται με τίποτα!
> Από τότε, η γιαγιά δεν ξαναμαγείρεψε χωρίς (διακριτική) επιτήρηση.



Πάλι καλά... Θα μπορούσε να είχε μεταχειριστεί Τρινάλ! Το θυμάται κανείς; Ναι, καλά, ξέρω, δείχνουμε τα χρόνια μας...


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 28, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι απορώ που έχουνε όλα αυτά τα θανατερά κατασκευάσματα σπίτι τους... Στο δικό μου πιο πολλές είναι οι μπίρες από τα καθαριστικά.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 28, 2009)

Κάπα, το διάβασα στα πολύ βιαστικά «πιο πολλές είναι οι μπίρες από τα καθαρτικά».


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 28, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Κάπα, το διάβασα στα πολύ βιαστικά «πιο πολλές είναι οι μπίρες από τα καθαρτικά».



Χα! Κι εγώ το ίδιο όταν το ξαναείδα!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 28, 2009)

crystal said:


> Και έρχομαι να ρωτήσω: δηλαδή αυτός ο κόσμος είχε το άκουα φόρτε δίπλα στο λεμόνι, το γύψο δίπλα στο αλεύρι, το λίπασμα και το Gramoxon μες στην κουζίνα;


Μαμά φίλης μου έχει βιομηχανικό ασετόν σε μπουκάλι κόκα κόλας δίπλα σε ίδιο μπουκάλι με τσίπουρο. Κι εγώ την ίδια απορία έχω...

Προσωπικά, εκτός από αλάτι στον καφέ, έχω μπερδευτεί και με παγωμένο νερό (σε μπουκάλι κόκα κόλας) και ρακή (λίγο βαρούσε αυτό το νερό, αλλά εντάξει, άμα διψάς πολύ... )


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2009)

Palavra said:


> [...]Προσωπικά, εκτός από αλάτι στον καφέ, έχω μπερδευτεί και με παγωμένο νερό (σε μπουκάλι κόκα κόλας) και ρακή (λίγο βαρούσε αυτό το νερό, αλλά εντάξει, άμα διψάς πολύ... )


 
Ε, αυτό με τη ρακή το υποσυνείδητό μου μάλλον το θεώρησε φυσιολογικό, τόσες φορές που έχει συμβεί σε μένα και σε φίλους. Το χειρότερο ήταν όταν μικροί μαζεύαμε Μεγάλο Σάββατο τ' αχινοπόδια για να κάψουμε το βράδυ στην Ανάσταση τη "φουνάρα" (τον Ιούδα), μέσα στη μεσημεριάτικη ντάλα, και γυρίζαμε σκασμένοι από τη δίψα, κι ανυποψίαστα παιδιά ανοίγαμε το ψυγείο κι όλο λαχτάρα κατεβάζαμε ακάθεκτοι το πρώτο μπουκάλι που βρίσκαμε μπροστά μας. Κι από ακάθεκτοι, πέφταμε... κωλοκάθιστοι απ' τη ζαλάδα. Και τώρα σε ξημεροβραδιές ρακοποσίας, όντε στεγνώνει ο στόμας σου κι ο νους αλλού γυρίζει και θες νερά, πολλά νερά μήπως κι ανεντρανίσει, ν' ανοίγεις το ψυγείο και να πίνεις απνευστί το νερό... της φωτιάς!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 28, 2009)

Ξέχασα: επίσης, έχω βάλει ζάχαρη αντί για αλάτι στη μπεσαμέλ. Βέβαια, το πήρα χαμπάρι και το παστίτσιο δεν έγινε γαλακτομπούρεκο, ωστόσο γλύκιζε λίγο όσο να πεις...


----------



## Lina (Jun 28, 2009)

Καλά που μου το θυμίσατε. Κι εγώ μικρή μαζί με την αδελφή και την ξαδέλφη μου ξοδέψαμε μισό μπουκάλι ούζο από το ψυγείο αλλάζοντας ποτήρια γιατί τα ποτήρια μας μύριζαν ούζο, μέχρι να καταλάβουμε ότι δεν έφταιγαν τα ποτήρια.


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2009)

Με πείσατε. Θα το ομολογήσω. Για το τσάι που ήπια πέρυσι, με έντονη γεύση ξιδιού. Και αναρωτιόμουν τι περίεργη μάρκα τσαγιού ψώνισε πάλι η κουβαλήτρα του σπιτιού (μα δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι περίεργες ποικιλίες πάει και ανακαλύπτει) — μέχρι που εξέφρασα την ένστασή μου και ανακάλυψα ότι είχα φτιάξει τσάι με το νερόξιδο που είχε βάλει στο βραστήρα του νερού για να αφαιρέσει τα άλατα. (Θέλεις κανείς τη συνταγή;)


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Ξέχασα: επίσης, έχω βάλει ζάχαρη αντί για αλάτι στη μπεσαμέλ. Βέβαια, το πήρα χαμπάρι και το παστίτσιο δεν έγινε γαλακτομπούρεκο, ωστόσο γλύκιζε λίγο όσο να πεις...


 
Μια καλή φίλη, την πρώτη φορά που είπε να μας περιποιηθεί με τα χεράκια της στα γενέθλιά της, έφτιαξε ένα εξαιρετικό ψητό, αλλά το κέικ που μας πρόσφερε ήταν λύσσα... Αλάτι αντί ζάχαρης· και απέκτησε το παρατσούκλι της "αλμυρής". Και η απάντησή της: Κάλλιο αλμυρή παρά ξινή!


----------



## Lina (Jun 28, 2009)

nickel said:


> είχα φτιάξει τσάι με το νερόξιδο που είχε βάλει στο βραστήρα του νερού για να αφαιρέσει τα άλατα.



Το ήξερα ότι κάτι δεν θυμόμουν καλά: κάπως έτσι προέκυψε και το κιτρικό οξύ στο γάλα του μωρού. Η προαναφερθείσα γιαγιά δεν χρησιμοποίησε κιτρικό οξύ αντί για γάλα-σκόνη, αλλά νερό με κιτρικό οξύ από το σκεύος όπου αποστείρωναν το νερό. Σε κείνο το σπίτι αφαιρούσαν τα άλατα με κιτρικό οξύ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 28, 2009)

Μήπως μπορείς να θυμηθείς λίγο καλύτερα; Γενικά δεν κυκλοφορεί στα σπίτια κιτρικό οξύ, χρησιμοποιείται μόνο ως "ξινό" αντί για λεμόνι, άρα σε κίτρινα μπουκαλάκια διαλυμένο σε νερό, όχι για να διαλύουν τα άλατα.


----------



## Lina (Jun 28, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Μήπως μπορείς να θυμηθείς λίγο καλύτερα; Γενικά δεν κυκλοφορεί στα σπίτια κιτρικό οξύ, χρησιμοποιείται μόνο ως "ξινό" αντί για λεμόνι, άρα σε κίτρινα μπουκαλάκια διαλυμένο σε νερό, όχι για να διαλύουν τα άλατα.



Καλά τα λες, αλλά κι εγώ καλά θυμάμαι. Στο σπίτι αυτό ο μπαμπάς έχει πρόσβαση σε κιτρικό οξύ λόγω της δουλειάς του. Είναι πολύ καλό για τα άλατα. Μου έδωσαν, και το έχω δοκιμάσει κι εγώ. Είναι και ακίνδυνο: και να το είχε πιει το μωρό θα ήταν σα να είχε πιει μερικές λεμοναδίτσες.


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2009)

Δηλαδή θα το είχε πιάσει κόψιμο το μωρό. 
Εγώ μια φορά σε φιλικό σπίτι πήρα τη μπουκάλα το νερό από το ψυγείο για να πιω και αντί για νερό ήταν ζουμί από βρασμένα κρεμμύδια που το έπιναν για την πίεση (αηδιαστικότατο).


----------



## Lina (Jun 28, 2009)

Θυμάστε το επεισόδιο του Σ'αγαπώ - μ' αγαπάς όπου ο Θοδωρής λίγο ντίρλα είχε πιει ένα ποτηράκι που τελικά απεδείχθη ουροσυλλέκτης;


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2009)

nickel said:


> Με πείσατε. Θα το ομολογήσω. Για το τσάι που ήπια πέρυσι, με έντονη γεύση ξιδιού. Και αναρωτιόμουν τι περίεργη μάρκα τσαγιού ψώνισε πάλι η κουβαλήτρα του σπιτιού (μα δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι περίεργες ποικιλίες πάει και ανακαλύπτει) — μέχρι που εξέφρασα την ένστασή μου και ανακάλυψα ότι είχα φτιάξει τσάι με το νερόξιδο που είχε βάλει στο βραστήρα του νερού για να αφαιρέσει τα άλατα. (Θέλεις κανείς τη συνταγή; )


 
Για thé vinaigrette, εννοείς;  Αν ήταν τουλάχιστον βαλσάμικο το ξίδι...


----------

